# I'm 39.5 yrs - anyone had 3 embryos put back before turning 40 (UK only)



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone managed to persuade their consultant to replace 3 embryos at ET before turning 40.  I know the HFEA guideline is 3 at 40 and above, but I wondered if this was guideline as opposed to dictat.

Anyone any experience.  I am 39.5 years old and it seems stupid to waste embryos because I am 6 months younger than the cut-off, yet we have such a low probability due to very poor SA.

Alley xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Alley

I tried to persuade our consultant to put 3 back, but he wouldn't and we only had 3 embryos, so one had to be frozen.

Good Luck in trying, its worth asking, and begging  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Alley

I had ivf in June and was just 41 and despite being donor sperm,which is now over a years waiting list at our clinic,we had to fight to get 3 embryos put back. 

we did in the end manage to convince the clinic but we were told from the nurses that we were lucky.

Try your best but i doubt they will go against hfea guidelines,

All the best 

anita.xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Alley

We had 2 embryos put back in March 2005 and I unfortunatrely m/c'd at 6wks pg.  They were the only 2 suitable for use at ET

In February 2006, just before my 43rd birthday, the egg quality was much better then 12 months previous and we asked to have 3 put back.  There was a lot of humming and haaaing and "are you sure, are you sure" before they agreed.  They just phoned the consultant who was seeing out patients while I was in theatre and he sanctioned putting back 3 due to age.  Only one survived which I gave birth to last Thursday.  Go for it, its a bit worrying initially tbh but I think when time is not on our side we should be given the best possible chance of success. 

Shamrock63


----------



## SashaM (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Alley
I'm 41 and on my second IVF at the Lister (London).    The last time I had 3 embryos put back with no problem at all.  The embryologist said the chances of all 3 taking are so remote that there was really no chance of ending up with triplets.  Again I've been told that  if there are 3 good embies on Fri (which is when I due for ET) they will be transfered.  So would definitely recommend them for the over 40s.  Good luck with your transfer and hopefully they will turn a blind eye!
S


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Alley

Its ridiculous that we want to be older isnt it in some circumstances  .  

I was lucky I was over 40 and I only had 3 embryos so they did transfer all three, and in my case only 1 stayed put.  

Good Luck  

Wendy xx


----------

